# Another teacup. Paph russ palmer



## aquacorps (May 15, 2008)

Paph Russ Palmer was registered in 2008. It is Val Tonkin x Ice Castle. A few weeks ago a pygmy Paph Russ Palmer "little Giant" bloomed at the Orchid Zone. Leaf span is 13.5 cm; spread of flower: 9.5 cm; petal width: 4.9 cm. Rusty


----------



## Candace (May 15, 2008)

A large flower for sure on such a little plant.


----------



## ohio-guy (May 15, 2008)

*Nice*

WOW, very nice for a small plant!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 15, 2008)

Aww, I need that one. It's adorable! :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (May 15, 2008)

Nice colors.


----------



## paphreek (May 15, 2008)

:drool::drool::drool: Did you buy it, or is it still at OZ?


----------



## Mrs. Paph (May 15, 2008)

Wow, those petals are gorgeous!!


----------



## aquacorps (May 15, 2008)

It is still at the Zone.


----------



## rdlsreno (May 16, 2008)

Nice shape!!!

There is similar plant being offered in Ebay 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Complex-Paph-in...ryZ25463QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Ramon


----------



## Bolero (May 16, 2008)

A really great flower! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cwt (May 16, 2008)

My type of paph. would solve all the space problems. Thanks!


----------



## goldenrose (May 16, 2008)

:clap:That's darling! What a super little plant & bloom!


----------

